# Seriously irked...



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

The company I order raw from is ALWAYS out of something. 
Last time, I ordered Beef heart and she assured me she would have it. 
The day before delivery, she sends me an email saying "We're out of Beef heart. Do you want pork heart instead?". 

I didn't really want ALL pork heart, but I took it instead of buying a ton of expensive ground beef at the grocery. 
The next delivery, I was really hoping for some beef heart finally. 

This delivery was delayed a whole week due to not getting enough orders. Fine, I can deal with that. Not that I was contacted at all and had made plans around this delivery. W/e. I went to the grocery to get enough MM for a week. I ran out yesterday and the dogs are a little constipated. 

AGAIN, she sends me an email *the day before delivery* to tell me that there is no beef heart.

Of course, I didn't get it till today and I said I'll take the pork hearts again. Problem is, since she emailed me and didn't call until late last night, I didn't even know I was having an issue. She's on the way now and I'm probably going to be short on MM again. UGH.
Wish we had hunters around here... Or I had a different option









Would you be a little ticked??? I know I am...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yes, same thing happened to me.

Actually the EXACT same thing.

I ordered 120lbs of beef heart and 120lbs of pork heart.

As well as 5, 20lb boxes of ground beef.

The day I picked up my order, all she had was pork heart. No ground beef, no beef hearts, nadda.

She could have let me know, but she waited until I drove all the way out there. I was not happy.

So now my freezer is packed with pork hearts (240lbs), a piglet, 2, 60lbs boxes of chicken backs/necks and that's it. Oh and a couple of turkey necks that are there from our last order.

Ugh.. I really am looking for more variety, but honestly, if she doesn't have it, I have no where else to go.

I put an ad in the online newpaper about getting some wild meat (deer, moose, rabbit, etc.) so we will see if anything comes from that.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

Dena, if you check sales you can get beef pretty cheap. My hubby bought a whole sirloin roast thing, and had Sweet Bay grind it up we had gr sirloin for $1.99 a pound that is cheap!!
The store will grind it free f you ask


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

How obnoxious. I would be so annoyed if that happened to me!!!


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Same thing happens to me! Like when I go to pick it sometimes!

elisabeth_00117 - you have an actual whole piglet in your freezer?


----------



## MelissaHoyer (Sep 8, 2006)

Seems to be a trend! I have had similar experiences with two companies...finally found a good one and I am sticking with it.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Well, this will be just the most disgusting post







on this board-- ever!







But, one option that is almost too repulsive to consider... (but very affordable and a sneaky way to squirrel away some extra MM to tide you over in future) ask a butcher to save you... (hurrrrkkk...) "head meat." Yup, slabs of meat from along the jaw, muzzle, ears, scalp, face, poll of the cow. This ends up being cheap! Not pretty, not fancy-- and I had to shorten the length of the cuts of fresh headmeat-- but nicely affordable.









I would do the best you can with the company that you use, but occasionally get some headmeat and just freeze it for when you end up missing your beef heart shipment.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

EW, dont they sell that to people too?
Its called "headcheese" ugh sick!
LOL


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Believe it or not Beef head meat is pretty expensive around here!








When I'm lucky enough to find Beef heart at Walmart it's usually $1.26/lb. 
I've never looked at the head meat closely, but please correct me if I'm wrong, the head meat was closer to or over $2/lb.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Yikes! In Germany, it was a bit more affordable... sorry about that! Good call to stick with the beef heart then! I sure hope that the company is nicer to you soon with being reliable in their shipments of important MMs that people depend on.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I'll look at the head meat next time (now that I know what it is LOL).


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: Angel RSame thing happens to me! Like when I go to pick it sometimes!
> 
> elisabeth_00117 - you have an actual whole piglet in your freezer?


Haha.. yes, well actually it's on my deck defrosting at the moment.

It weighs 25lbs, and cut up into chunks, but the whole thing is there, including a halved head.. which Stark is salavating over.. teeth and all.. eek!

I also have 20lbs of fish in the freezer with the rest of the list.. haha.. People are disturbed when they open the lid to see all of that frozen meat.. hahaha..


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Darn, I hate being right.
She only brought me 30lb. of Pork heart.








That will last me all of 20 days. Ugh...
I'm thinking of just getting Beef hearts from a different source even though it's pricier.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

Speaking of irked: I spoke to a butcher at Big Y yesterday and asked about the meat that goes beyond shelf life. He said it gets ground up and sold for one more day as 80% ground beef and after that it gets tossed. They CANNOT sell it to anybody for whatever use. What a waste.
I dont know if the manager could make a different decision but that just ticked me off. 
I have a friend who works nights in the meat dept at one of the grocery stores so hopefully I can work something out with him.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Oh, Costco told me the same thing! What a waste...
Actually, every single butcher I've spoken to in my area has told me that they cannot sell me any leftover meat. 

BF found another butcher around here and sent an email. Hopefully they can work with us.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

would rather throw it out and waste it than make lets say 50 cents per pound. 
I do see, however, how they are afraid of lawsuits and what not in case someone bought it and actually ate it themselves.
it just sucks.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

One time, we were lucky enough to buy some meat that was just past its time (although, the entire time it was frozen)...we got a great deal on some bulk meat. Those were the days...


OP: Have you tried calling these places?
http://yp.yahoo.com/py/ypResults.py?stx=...-81.872597&cs=4


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

No I didn't! Thanks so much! I'm going to give them a call.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Some may not sell to the public...but I'd try to find others maybe a little further away (if these don't work) that may be on the way (or near) to some place you go occasionally (or even ask them if they know some places that does sell to the public).


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Look into the Quest Recycling project called Sustainable Selections.

There is a ost somewhere here in this section about them and I'm going to go find it and update it with my new info.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Woohoo! I think I found a butcher willing to add my orders to his orders! I'm so excited!


----------

